# W: 40k Tau/Necron Bits Requests!



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So all of my usual sources for bits seem to be out of stock for certain pieces I wanted, so I'm gonna run this thread, and hopefully find someone with what I need laying around.

Right now my big need are the 'wings' from the Sky Ray turret. I need two pairs of these. Maybe there are some tau players around who put together a few Hammerheads and can spare these wings? I don't need the turret, or even the seeker missiles... I just want the wings, as I want to use them on a custom flier kitbash.

Almost as important as the Sky Ray wings are the Invasion Beam Portal from Necron Night Scythes. Hoping someone that built some Doom Scythes has these, and can part with two of them. The swirly disk as well as the parts that mounted it to the hull.

On a lesser note, could also use the Burst Cannon drones that the Sky Ray comes with. I need one pair of these.

Will pay paypal for any of these, since I doubt my bist collection is enough for what most want in trade.


----------

